# shower base/walls info needed



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

Need some info:

Can anyone give me some competitive info on CM shower bases/shower walls. I currently have used Onyx Collection. But they just made my blood boil. I'm looking for direct competitors to them that are good products. Are Onyx shower bases/walls better than others? One product line I've looked at is Swanstone. Any info would be appreciated. 
Thanks
JHC


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I use a local to me company. Pro Cast. Their web site sucks but they have a great selection.
http://www.procastwi.com/

Same company's site, but shows some of their colors.
http://www.probathaccessories.com/

Don't know how shipping to you would work. Call them and ask.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Swanstone is a nice product, has the solid surface advantages. It's rare around here, no one stocks it but I can order it. Turns out the best deal for me was through HD about 40% off list, the other sources were only talking about 30%.
For the onyx, (marbles, cast granite) I go directly to a manufacturer less than an hour away (there are some slightly closer but I like these guys service) Maybe a search for cultured marble in your area, most of those places advertise heavily under that rather than onyx (even their business names always seem to marble in it) I know the guys I use would not ship...but years ago I used to order/get shipments Starrow....but that was through a local mom and pop store/dealer.


----------



## Mr Knucklehead (May 31, 2014)

I've install many Swanstone shower walls and bases. Good quality product, easy to clean and maintain, comes in many colors.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

What's the issue you're having with Onyx? I've used both Onyx and Swanstone but mostly Onyx. The issues I have had with Onyx are missing dates for orders when they are really busy but they have bent over backwards to satisfy me. Another issue I had was with a countertop that was wavy on one end. They told me put in the sun to heat it up and shape it back. I told them no and had a new top delivered in 2 days.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used a lot of the onyx collection as well. They've been fantastic to work with. What was your problem?


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

My problem is that they won't let me buy direct in St. Louis. I'm trying to be competitive on price, but it's tough when you have to buy it after the product has already been marked up from the manufacturer and then the dealer. In addition, I don't like going to my competitor to buy product. The guy also said that in other parts of the country they could sell me direct, but not St. Louis. Serems they have a few good old boy relationships with a select few dealers. I have no problem with the product though.


----------



## always1225 (Dec 10, 2014)

Try home depot.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

always1225 said:


> Try home depot.


Is that your answer to everything?


----------



## always1225 (Dec 10, 2014)

yes, they have a book that discusses these very issues.


----------

